
Show HN: Swan is a Xfce4 desktop for Windows - starlig-ht
http://www.starlig.ht/about
======
starlig-ht
This is a new project to provide a linux-like desktop for developers forced to
use Windows at work, and for Windows users to experiment with a linux-like
environment.

------
moondev
Looks nice! Why cygwin and not wsl though?

~~~
starlig-ht
Performance is MUCH better with Cygwin than WSL. Running Xfce on WSL is barely
usable. Cygwin supports more than just Win10, too. The Swan installation does
not require admin privileges, which is handy for work installations.

